# Mortising Jig



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello all,

Can anyone tell me where I might find plans to build an easy to make mortising jig? I have seen quite a few but all seem to have a lot of moving parts and require some build techniques that I am not sure I have the expertise to do just yet (I am brand new to this).

I am looking for something really simple that I can use on my first few projects just to help me get comfortable making mortises. I know there are tons of pre-made jigs out there but I am working on a limted budget at least for now while i am learning. Maybe later i can buy something a little better.

I do have a router with an edge guide.

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## johnp (Nov 24, 2008)

if your tool short (and who isn't).. tennons are pretty quick on a table saw.. just a quick jig to do the cheek cuts... for the mortise side, my 1st jig was a box, one incher longer then and 1/2 inch wider then my route base.. so i could make a 1 by 1/2 mortise in anything i could clamp it to..


----------

